# Imac 233mhz et Imac dv



## Piyo (1 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un imac dv dont l'écran ne fonctionne plus.
Je me demande si je peux mettre sa carte mère dans un imac 233 mhz.
Je sais que ces deux ordi sont un peux différent mais on sait jamais.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un imac dv dont l'écran ne fonctionne plus.
> Je me demande si je peux mettre sa carte mère dans un imac 233 mhz.
> Je sais que ces deux ordi sont un peux différent mais on sait jamais.



Le problème, c'est l'accès à la RAM. Sur les 233 mhz, il fallait ouvrir l'iMac. Sur les DV, elle était accessible par une trappe sous l'appareil. Donc la carte mère est différente.


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2006)

_surtout la carte-m&#232;re n'a pas la m&#234;me forme physique et l'organisation de l'ordi est tr&#232;s diff&#233;rente.

 cherche-toi plut&#244;t un DV, &#231;a ne coute rien en occasion ! surtout avec une carte-m&#232;re grill&#233;e ! _


----------



## Alan571 (5 Août 2006)

Bonjour,



			
				Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un imac dv dont l'écran ne fonctionne plus.
> Je me demande si je peux mettre sa carte mère dans un imac 233 mhz.
> Je sais que ces deux ordi sont un peux différent mais on sait jamais.



Tu as une sortie Vidéo sur ton iMac DV, alors achète-toi un écran TFT. Teste la sortie Vidéo avec un écran CRT d'un copain.


----------



## claude72 (5 Août 2006)

Les deux cartes-mères sont complètement différentes :
- celle du 233 MHz est une carte-mère de portable (c'est pourquoi elle utilise de la mémoire SO-DIMM de portable)
- celle du DV est une carte spécialement étudiée et fabriquée pour le iMac (et utilise de la mémoire SDRAM standard).


----------



## Piyo (7 Août 2006)

Je crois qu'on a bien répondu à ma question. La carte mère du dv ne peut aller dans un imac 233mhz. Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a un connecteur derrière le dv. Je vais essayer pour voir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on a bien répondu à ma question. La carte mère du dv ne peut aller dans un imac 233mhz. Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a un connecteur derrière le dv. Je vais essayer pour voir.



Sinon, et si c'est vraiment le tube qui est grillé (et pas la carte vidéo ou la partie analogique de son électronique, genre, la THT), le tube du 233 devrait, je pense (donc à vérifier quand même) pouvoir remplacer celui du DV.


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, et si c'est vraiment le tube qui est grill&#233; (et pas la carte vid&#233;o ou la partie analogique de son &#233;lectronique, genre, la THT), le tube du 233 devrait, je pense (donc &#224; v&#233;rifier quand m&#234;me) pouvoir remplacer celui du DV.


je pense que mackie va nous dire que ce n'est pas le m&#234;me connecteur (question de nappe)


----------



## claude72 (8 Août 2006)

Si les tubes sont exactement les mêmes, avec la même référence, tu peux essayer, mais tu va avoir un paquet de réglages *délicats* à faire pour le nouveau tube.

Si les reférences ou les constructeurs sont différents, même si il y a de fortes chances pour que les connecteurs arrières du tube soient identiques, ça ne veut pas dire que les brochages sont identiques, ni que les tensions de fonctionnement des canons à électrons et des bobinages de déviation soient les mêmes ne te lance pas dans ce genre de bricolage !!!

(en général, quand un iMac DV s'éteint, c'est le transfo THT qui est HS)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2006)

claude72 a dit:
			
		

> (en général, quand un iMac DV s'éteint, c'est le transfo THT qui est HS)



Ou le condensateur qui le régule !


----------



## claude72 (8 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ou le condensateur qui le régule !


Celui qui t'a raconté cette connerie, soit il s'est foutu de toi, soit il n'y connaît rien !

Un condensateur, ça différencie, ça intègre, ça filtre (le filtrage étant une forme plus poussée de l'intégration), ça sert de liaison, d'accumulateur, de réservoir, ça se charge et se décharge, *mais ça ne régule pas*.

Pour faire une régulation, il faut des *circuits actifs* qui vont *agir* sur une tension (ou une intensité) non régulée, donc variable, pour sortir une tension (ou une intensité) régulée fixe (typiquement : un transistor de puissance, quelques transistors d'amplification et une diode Zener pour donner une référence), alors qu'un condensateur est un composant *passif*.


Dans un circuit standard d'une THT, tu vas trouver :

Au primaire :
- 1 tranfo THT (c'est souvent lui qui grille)
- 1 transistor de commutation (ça grille aussi souvent)
- 1 diode de récupération (souvent elle est intégrée dans le boîtier du transistor en parallèle sur le collecteur et l'émetteur, cathode côté collecteur)
- 1 condensateur *de récupération*
- 1 circuit driver du transistor de commutation, soit par transistor (avec parfois un condensateur *de liaison et d'aide au blocage* entre la base du transistor de commut et son transistor driver), soit avec un petit tranformateur d'environ 2x2x2 cm.
- et quelques sécurités, souvent par mesure de courant dans le primaire du transfo THT à l'aide d'une résistance de faible valeur en pied.

Au secondaire :
- la sortie THT : 25 à 27 kV, continu redressée par des diodes internes au bloc transfo, mais non filtré. Dans les transfos "modernes" (depuis 1980 environ) du type "à enroulement fractionné" ("split"), il y a en fait 3 bobinages de 9 kV chacun, en série, avec 1 diode de redressement entre chaque enroulement, plus 1 diode en sortie : ce système permet de fractionner la tension pour utiliser des diodes avec une tension inverse inférieure à 27 kV. Le *filtrage* se fait par le condensateur formé par la paroi de verre du tube cathodique, prise en sandwich entre la couche de graphite externe et la couche d'aluminium interne (c'est ce "condensateur" qui reste chargé après l'extinction du moniteur et qui te colle une grosse décharge dans les doigts si tu oublies de le décharger).
- une sortie pour la G3 (ou "Focus") + une sortie pour la G2 (ou "Screen") : ces deux sorties sont reprises sur la cathode de la 1re diode de redressement (donc 9 kV) et abaissées aux valeurs voulues par un double pont diviseur résistif avec 2 potentiomètres de réglage : le 1er dans la branche haute du pont diviseur, pour la G3, délivre environ 5 kV (et sert à régler la netteté du spot), le 2e dans la branche basse du pont diviseur, pour la G2, délivre environ 700-800 V (et sert à régler la luminosité générale du tube).
- quelques sorties avec des tensions diverses (comme le 160 V pour les amplis vidéo), chacune composée d'une diode de redressement, d'un ou deux condensateurs *de filtrage* et d'une self de filtrage...

... mais pas de condensateur qui régule !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2006)

Merci pour le cour d'&#233;lectronique, mais quoi que fasse le condensateur (qui peut tr&#232;s bien r&#233;guler, d'ailleurs, en se d&#233;chargeant au moment ou le courant "redress&#233;" sortant d'un pont de diodes passe vers le point z&#233;ro de la demi sinuso&#239;de, mais baste), c'est, dans un circuit de THT, tr&#232;s souvent lui qui claque le premier. J'en suis &#224; trois moniteurs CRT sauv&#233;s par remplacement de cette capa, et m&#234;me si je ne suis pas sur d'avoir tr&#232;s bien compris &#224; quoi elle sert, je sais qu'elle a une f&#226;cheuse tendance &#224; ne pas tenir la distance.


----------



## claude72 (8 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> quoi que fasse le condensateur (qui peut très bien réguler, d'ailleurs, en se déchargeant au moment ou le courant "redressé" sortant d'un pont de diodes passe vers le point zéro de la demi sinusoïde


Non, dans ce cas il ne régule pas plus : il se contente de décharger *à partir du sommet de la sinusoïde (et non pas du passage vers le point zéro) la tension crête qu'il a accumulée en se chargeant pendant la partie la plus haute de la phase montante de la sinusoïde : dans ce cas, ça s'appelle un lissage ou un filtrage, puisque ça peut s'interpréter de deux manières :
- soit le condensateur sert de réservoir et alimente le circuit pendant le temps où l'arche de sinusoïde redescent vers zéro et remonte vers sa tension crête : c'est un lissage d'une tension redressée,
- soit le condensateur forme un circuit RC avec les résistances internes parasites ou un circuit RLC avec des selfs supplémentaires (circuit en pi) et sert de filtre passe-bas pour bloquer le 100 Hz à la sortie du pont de diode : c'est un filtrage.

Dans les deux cas, je te le répète, le condensateur ne régule rien puisque ce n'est qu'un composant passif et toutes les variations possibles du secondaires (que ce soient celles induites par les variations de tension au primaire, ou celles induites par les variations de charges au secondaire) se retrouvent exactement après le système de lissage/filtrage et nécessitent une régulation active derrière le redressement/filtrage.

(à moins d'être au secondaire d'une alim à découpage : dans ce cas il n'y a pas besoin de régulation après le filtrage, car la régulation est faite au primaire, mais ce ne sont plus des signaux sinusoïdaux et le condensateur ne régule pas non plus)





			J'en suis à trois moniteurs CRT sauvés par remplacement de cette capa, et même si je ne suis pas sur d'avoir très bien compris à quoi elle sert, je sais qu'elle a une fâcheuse tendance à ne pas tenir la distance.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

Bravo. Il y a effectivement une capa souvent en panne au primaire du circuit THT, c'est la capa de liaison/blocage entre le transistor de commutation et son transistor driver : c'est généralement une capa de l'ordre de 22 à 100 microfarad et 16 à 25 V, dont la borne "moins" est reliée à la base du gros transistor de commutation pas loin du transfo, et dont la borne "plus" est reliée au collecteur d'un petit transistor (le driver).

Sur l'iMac DV400, le transistor de commutation (Q703) est commandé par un transfo (T702) et donc il n'a pas de condensateur de liaison/aide au blocage

PS : tu veux des petits dessins et des schémas ?

Edit pour une petite correction*


----------



## claude72 (9 Août 2006)

claude72 a dit:
			
		

> Au primaire :
> 
> - 1 diode de récupération.
> - 1 condensateur *de récupération*
> - 1 circuit driver du transistor de commutation


Désolé, j'ai fait une erreur : c'est un condensateur *de retour*
(c'est la diode qui récupère)


----------



## Piyo (9 Août 2006)

Eh bien, la dernière fois que je l'ai allumé, il n'y avait rien sur l'écran.
Après plusieurs minutes, il y avait une ligne blanche très lumineuse.


----------



## claude72 (9 Août 2006)

Horizontale ou verticale ?

(mais, a priori, ce n'est pas la THT)


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2006)

Si c'est horizontale, &#233;teint vite, il y a risque d'implosion !


----------



## claude72 (10 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est horizontale, éteint vite, il y a risque d'implosion !


Tu plaisantes, ou tu dis ça sérieusement ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2006)

C'est s&#233;rieux, d'ailleurs, le salon d&#233;vast&#233; de feu mon grand p&#232;re eusse pu en t&#233;moigner, lorsque l'image (d'un t&#233;l&#233;viseur &#224; cette &#233;poque, mais il n'y a pas de raison qu'un moniteur soit trait&#233; diff&#233;rement) se r&#233;tr&#233;cit jusqu'&#224; se r&#233;duire &#224; une mince ligne horizontale tr&#232;s brillante, il y a risque d'implosion du tube, ce qui est arriv&#233; chez mes grands parents il y a une vingtaine d'ann&#233;es, et dont la cause nous a &#233;t&#233; confirm&#233;e par l'expert des assurances, ainsi que par d'autres sources moins personnelles (reportages).


----------



## claude72 (10 Août 2006)

J'ai des gros doutes sur les raisons réelles de l'implosion
Depuis cette époque, les tubes ont été traités pour éviter l'implosion (autant ceux des moniteurs que ceux des téléviseurs : chez Philips, ça date des années 1970-75). Depuis ce traitement, pour faire imploser un tube, il faut taper dessus à coup de marteau !
(c'est vrai qu'il y a eu des implosions de téléviseurs datant d'avant les années 1970-1975, donc avant la protection des tubes, mais aujourd'hui ce n'est plus qu'un mythe doublé d'une peur ancestrale et irraisonnée !!!)

La ligne horizontale, c'est une simple panne du balayage vertical (ou balayage trame), généralement assez facile à réparer, et la ligne verticale est une panne du balayage horizontal (ou balayage ligne) : dans les deux cas, la seule conséquence si tu n'arrêtes pas le moniteur ou le téléviseur, c'est de brûler irrémédiablement la couche fluorescente du tube à l'endroit de la ligne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2006)

J'ignorais que les tubes avaient &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233;s depuis (la t&#233;l&#233; de mon grand-p&#232;re datait d'avant 1969, puisqu'il l'avait d&#233;j&#224; lorsqu'il m'avait h&#233;berg&#233; pour l'ann&#233;e scolaire 1969/70.

Bon, alors maintnant, plus d'implosion, t'es sur ? :casse:


----------



## Piyo (10 Août 2006)

Une ligne verticale.


----------



## claude72 (11 Août 2006)

Vers 1975, j'ai visité la Radiotechnique (à Dreux), qui fabriquait à l'époque les tubes cathodiques pour Philips. Visite guidée de toutes les étapes de la fabrication d'un tube, avec toutes les explications qui vont avec, et bien-sûr avec explication de la nouvelle technique qui évite l'implosion du tube, qu'ils venaient de mettre au point et qui était appliquée depuis peu sur tous les tubes.
Je suis quasiment sûr de la date de 1975, mais c'est peut-être un peu plus vieux, par contre, je suis sûr que c'était encore des tubes "delta", c'est pourquoi dans mon post précédent, j'ai donné une fourchette entre 1970 et 1975.
Les tests pratiqués à l'époque pour vérifier l'efficacité du système anti-implosion étaient très simples : projeter une bille d'acier sur le tube (la dalle ou le cône) les tubes normaux volaient en éclats, alors que la bille ne faisait qu'un simple trou dans les tubes protégés.

En 1987-88, j'ai fait un stage AFPA de "Technicien de Maintenance en Électronique Grand-Public" c'est à dire dépanneur radio, hifi, télé et vidéo. Bien évidemment, la question (récurente) des risques d'implosion des tubes cathodiques a été posée aux formateurs : réponse claire et catégorique : aucun risque d'implosion des tubes modernes en utilisation normale, ni même en cas de panne.
(mais il faut quand-même pas jouer au con et taper dessus avec un marteau : pour détruire un tube en toute sécurité, il faut au préalable le remplir d'air, de préférence en  en écrasant le queusot avec une pince).

J'ai ensuite pratiqué ce métier de dépanneur jusqu'à la fin de l'année 1992. Au cours de ma (courte) carrière, j'ai dépanné quelques téléviseurs avec une ligne blanche horizontale brillante ou une image rétrécie : aucun risque pour le dépanneur, la seule précaution à prendre est de baisser la luminosité le plus possible pendant le temps passé à rechercher la panne pour éviter de brûler le tube à l'endroit de la ligne (sinon, les clients râlent, les ingrats).

J'ai aussi, par inadvertance, cassé le col d'un tube : le télé était posé au bord d'une table, le culot vers l'allée j'avais fini ma journée, éteind les lumières, et en passant devant la table mon bras a accroché le culot, brisant le col du tube ça a seulement fait pffffuit un bref instant, et c'est tout (le lendemain matin, c'est le boss qui a fait un peu plus de bruit !!!).



Ligne verticale = panne de balayage horizontal.
Souvent, le balayage horizontal est couplé en parallèle avec le transfo THT, avec seulement quelques composants (souvent passifs : condensateurs, selfs résistances) ajoutés : si le tube s'allume, c'est donc que la panne ne vient pas du système THT, mais seulement des quelques composants du déviateur.

Il faut tout d'abord regarder si le connecteur du déviateur est bien branché, et si ses soudures sont bonnes (il y a toujours des gros problèmes de solidité et donc de résistance mécanique des soudures sur ces platines soudées "à la vague"), ensuite voir l'état de la bobine de déviation (continuité ou coupure), et des composants associés (L701, R731, C714, C715, C716, C717). Ça peut être une panne simple à dépanner, si tu peux le faire, ou trouver un pote pour te le faire gratis sinon le passage chez un dépanneur risque de te coûter aussi cher qu'un iMac équivalent d'occase
(on peut négocier le rachat de l'épave)


----------



## Piyo (11 Août 2006)

Je vais essayer de le réparer avec les conseilles que vous avez donné.

On se reverra


----------



## Piyo (30 Août 2006)

J'ai enfin trouvé le problème. C'est le C715 qui fait défaut (une broche de dessoudé). À part ça, il y a de l'oxidation à quelque place.


----------



## CBi (30 Août 2006)

J'ai eu le problème il y a bien longtemps avec mon mac SE30 = ligne verticale blanche à l'allumage, signe d'une panne du balayage horizontal.
En fait dans mon cas, le balayage n'était pas en panne mais simplement "paresseux" sur ma machine qui avait déjà quelques heures de vol = la solution, donner des 2 mains une grande claque à la machine, comme un coup de cymbales.:rateau: Et ça repartait !

Donc ma méthode = une claque perpendiculaire à la ligne blanche visible à l'écran  

Il faut dire que sur le SE30, vu sa forme cubique, c'était quand même plus facile à faire que sur un iMac G5


----------



## claude72 (31 Août 2006)

Piyo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enfin trouvé le problème. C'est le C715 qui fait défaut (une broche de dessoudé).


C715 est en série avec le déviateur (du côté de la masse), donc c'est clair que si il a une soudure qui ne fait plus contact, le balayage horizontal ne peut plus fonctionner




			
				CBi a dit:
			
		

> En fait dans mon cas, le balayage n'était pas en panne mais simplement "paresseux" sur ma machine qui avait déjà quelques heures de vol = la solution, donner des 2 mains une grande claque à la machine, comme un coup de cymbales. Et ça repartait !


Quand un appareil est sensible aux chocs à ce point, ce n'est pas qu'il est "paresseux" (même avec des guillemets ), c'est qu'il a un composant avec une mauvaise soudure (sèche ou cassée) qu'il suffit de refaire.
(en revanche, le disque dur ne devait pas vraiment apprécier tes claques !!!)


----------



## Piyo (1 Novembre 2006)

Bon, me revoilà.

Après avoir ressoudé la broche dessoudé, j'ai fait une courte inspection sur les autres composantes. J'ai repéré un autre problème. Il y a une diode de brisé situé au ZD 901 sur la carte analogique. C'est quoi comme diode?


----------

